# Error streaming pushed video



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

Trying to stream shows that have been pushed to the Tivo (after editing with VideoRedo) causes an error. The Download (to iPad) option is not available on these shows but that's understandable. The option to Stream is there but when selected causes the app to display the message: An error occurred when trying to play this video.

If the same show is pulled from my PC to the Tivo I can stream and/or download. So, is this likely an bug in the IOS app or is it something VideoRedo has done to the video?

Les


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is the pushed show MPEG-2 or H.264? If its H.264 then that could explain the issue as the Stream is designed to recode from MPEG-2 to H.264 and may not have the software to recognize a H.264 source stream.

If they ever offer the Stream for the European or New Zealand markets then it'll likely be upgraded to support H.264 source files, but here in the US everything is still MPEG-2 so they may not have done that yet. 

Dan


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

The pushed show is MPEG-2. I downloaded the show from the Premiere to my PC, edited it to remove commercials, and then pushed it back to the Tivo using kttmg.

edit: After editing out commercials I just saved as a .tivo file without recoding.

Les


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmm.... Try saving it as a standard .mpg file and pushing that. Do you have the same problem? Just wondering if it's the TiVo header causing the problem or the stream itself. 

Dan


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

Same result after first saving as MPEG2 Programming Stream and then pushing to the Tivo.
After the app displays the "Buffering" message and then the playback screen, the error message pops up and playback is aborted.

Les


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One more test... Try pushing a .tivo file that has not been edited. That will tell us if it's the pushing or the editing causing the problem. If it's the editing then I'd like to know since I work for VideoReDo and would like to try and fix the problem.

Dan


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm seeing the same thing with downloaded content. None of my CNet downloads will stream.


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

Strangely when I downloaded a video (partial recording of a local HD newscast) to my PC from the Tivo, kttmg informed me "This is not a valid video file to be pushed".
So, I downloaded a complete program from a TivoHD and then pushed that file to the Premiere.

That complete file also causes an error and refuses to stream. That certainly rules out anything VideoRedo is doing but I have no idea why all pushed videos refuse to stream for me. I also notice that the program information is missing in the iOS app from all pushed videos - whether or not they are edited.

Maybe someone else can confirm that problem to rule out anything unique to my hardware.

And as a side-note... During my experimentation I also found that I can stream videos from my TivoHDs by starting a transfer on the Premiere and then streaming from it to the iPad while the transfer is in progress. Certainly not the epitome of convenience and efficiency, but effective.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If the app allowed you to initiate a TiVo to TiVo transfer that would be a nice feature. However having to start the transfer via the TV and then switch to the app makes it a lot less appealing.

Dan


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

generaltso said:


> I'm seeing the same thing with downloaded content. None of my CNet downloads will stream.


Did you push or pull to the Tivo?

edit: I have no problems streaming (or sideloading) video content such as from a camcorder but it has to be pulled to the Tivo. Anything I push refuses to stream.
Les


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you push something to the Tivo, it also sets the copy protection flag vs. pulls which does not set the flag.


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

But copy protection does not apply to streaming. Copy protected stuff streams fine.

We're just trying to find out why pushed content shows to be available for streaming in the iOS app but fails after buffering begins.

Les


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Is the pushed show MPEG-2 or H.264? If its H.264 then that could explain the issue as the Stream is designed to recode from MPEG-2 to H.264 and may not have the software to recognize a H.264 source stream.
> 
> If they ever offer the Stream for the European or New Zealand markets then it'll likely be upgraded to support H.264 source files, but here in the US everything is still MPEG-2 so they may not have done that yet.
> 
> Dan


So what does that mean for cable systems that have started using H.264 for some channels? On FIOS there are ten or so HD channels right now that use H.264. They are currently Spanish and sports channels, but I would expect some normal channels may be on the way at some point using H.264.

I did read that Virgin Media in the UK was going to have a device like the stream and I think it was assumed it would be the stream with a different name.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could be wrong. Maybe the Stream can recode H.264 as well. Someone who has access to a H.264 channel and a Stream would need to try it out.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

WestTx said:


> But copy protection does not apply to streaming. Copy protected stuff streams fine.
> 
> We're just trying to find out why pushed content shows to be available for streaming in the iOS app but fails after buffering begins.


Maybe it block all pushed content and the iOS app just has a bug that doesn't realize it and allows you to select them when it shouldn't.

Dan


----------

